# 12 hr Welt Compliance



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

This morning we took deliver of our 435i. Sixt was great with pick up. The Welt experience as always great. We got some small extras which was nice. Since this is not my first ED, got BMW history book. As well my daughter got a teddy bear. Road trip begins tomorrow.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Awesome! More kids on ED!!


----------



## stp80 (Dec 17, 2013)

Congrats nice mineral grey! Enjoy your trip


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

I saw your car your delivery was a little bit after mine. Love the mineral grey/red interior combo. That was my second choice.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrat!

Any safety vest given to you?


----------



## footballrunner8 (Mar 12, 2014)

mason said:


> Congrat!
> 
> Any safety vest given to you?


Nope. They said I could use the $10 credit to buy one. I brought one with me though.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

skywalker27617 said:


> We got some small extras which was nice. Since this is not my first ED, got BMW history book. As well my daughter got a teddy bear. Road trip begins tomorrow.


Nice car.

I just did my 3rd ED at the Welt in March. For my first ED, they gave me a lucite thing of the BMW welt; for the second, I received the BMW history book. And for the third..."here are your pics and keys, now GTFOOH!"

I figured they had stop giving gifts, but nice to know they still do for EDs #1 and #2! I guess they figure by #3 you're hooked for life so BMW can just get fat and not cook you dinner anymore.


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

FastMarkA said:


> Nice car.
> 
> I just did my 3rd ED at the Welt in March. For my first ED, they gave me a lucite thing of the BMW welt; for the second, I received the BMW history book. And for the third..."here are your pics and keys, now GTFOOH!"
> 
> I figured they had stop giving gifts, but nice to know they still do for EDs #1 and #2! I guess they figure by #3 you're hooked for life so BMW can just get fat and not cook you dinner anymore.


I got zilch during ED #1. I'll see what happens during ED#2 in two weeks.


----------



## SmallTownBoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Interesting.

I got the Welt history book as a _guest _at my buddy's ED #1 in '11. In fact, all 4 of us got the book.

For my ED #1 in March I got a great experience, 4 digital pics, the engraved key fob, no book and no vest. Oh, and the notoriety of having one of those pics posted on the Welt's facebook page. (I waived my usual fee).


----------



## bagbklyn (Apr 28, 2006)

Me530 said:


> Awesome! More kids on ED!!


I see a trend!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful family picture... Including your latest addition!


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

SJAPoc said:


> Beautiful family picture... Including your latest addition!


Thanks!


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

mason said:


> Congrat!
> 
> Any safety vest given to you?


No vests, but they brought a teddy bear for my daughter which was a nice touch. Also they noticed that this was not my first ED so they gave a BMW history book. Also they have started giving a memory key with the picture they are taking beside the print out.

I am driving without vests and when autobahn Polizei inspected me the first day on the road, they didn't even ask to see one. Also he didn't care that I have radar detector which is illegal. At the end it turned out that one of the guys is a 3 series fan and wanted to see my car. Also gave me a signal to punch hard when taking off which was fun florring at front of a cop.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

skywalker27617 said:


> At the end it turned out that one of the guys is a 3 series fan and wanted to see my car. Also gave me a signal to punch hard when taking off which was fun florring at front of a cop.


Hilarious. I've read others getting stopped just so the police can check out the car.

I can see my wife now getting nervous if we get stopped in my M4 next month...I wonder if we will given the newness of the F82 and the zoll plates.


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

Kief said:


> Hilarious. I've read others getting stopped just so the police can check out the car.
> 
> I can see my wife now getting nervous if we get stopped in my M4 next month...I wonder if we will given the newness of the F82 and the zoll plates.


I didn't get much attention from anyone in Bavaria. Around Munich there are so many great cars that you need to drive something special (maybe M4 will do it). But going North toward Berlin (through previous East Germany) number of great cars is really quickly decreasing and you get many look. I got inspected by Politzei mid way between Munich and Berlin. It turned out one of the cops was a 3 series fan and wanted to see my 4 series/


----------

